# PTFE Beakers



## goldenchild (Sep 22, 2019)

Yes. I know. They are expensive. But does anyone have any experience with them? They seem to be resistant to almost all chemicals and can be heated. I've never had a mishap breaking glass with anything of value in it but these seem like they sure would be nice to use when digesting large quantities of PM's. You wouldn't have to worry about that horrible *tink* sound.


----------



## anachronism (Sep 23, 2019)

Yeah I use some of them. They do discolour over time but that's not a major problem. I don't heat them I use them for dropping or pouring over and can do so without fear of that dread "chink" noise. 

Also never clean them with abrasives. Otherwise it's a good item to have in your arsenal of tools.

Jon


----------



## goldenchild (Sep 23, 2019)

anachronism said:


> Yeah I use some of them. They do discolour over time but that's not a major problem. I don't heat them I use them for dropping or pouring over and can do so without fear of that dread "chink" noise.
> 
> Also never clean them with abrasives. Otherwise it's a good item to have in your arsenal of tools.
> 
> Jon



Cool. If I decide to get one it will be to heat. The largest size I've seen is 1000ml. Do you have a line on anything larger?


----------



## anachronism (Sep 23, 2019)

I don't use them for heat tbh so I'm afraid I don't. 

For heating there's always going to be some attrition in glassware. They have a finite lifespan when they keep having raw materials that are often ceramic based put in them as it weakens them.


----------



## Shark (Sep 23, 2019)

Amazon had some in 2000ml around $70. Another sites listed them up to 5000ml but their price was like $849. (I think that high price was on Thomas Scientific, but not 100% sure that was where I saw them)


----------



## goldenchild (Sep 25, 2019)

I wonder if this one isn't heatable or something. But it says it has a working temp of 250C. I don't see why there is such a gap in pricing from brand to brand.

https://www.amazon.com/Deschem-2000ml-Teflon-Chemical-Plasware/dp/B077DVF59J/ref=sr_1_6?keywords=ptfe+beaker&qid=1569419196&sr=8-6


----------



## g_axelsson (Sep 25, 2019)

I think it will be hard to heat it from the bottom. PTFE is four times better as a thermal insulator than glass. It also looks like the PTFE beaker is thicker than a glass beaker which makes it even worse in conducting heat. To put a PTFE beaker onto a hotplate might burn it at the bottom unless you have a temperature controlled hot plate.

Göran


----------



## anachronism (Sep 25, 2019)

goldenchild said:


> I wonder if this one isn't heatable or something. But it says it has a working temp of 250C. I don't see why there is such a gap in pricing from brand to brand.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Deschem-2000ml-Teflon-Chemical-Plasware/dp/B077DVF59J/ref=sr_1_6?keywords=ptfe+beaker&qid=1569419196&sr=8-6



For what it's worth my advice would be to use glass for heating. As I said you will always lose some- but glass beakers are pretty cheap in comparison. 

You very very rarely get a spill when they crack. That given I've seen Nick lift a 5l that cracked and the whole bottom fell out. That was funny in a weird expensive kinda way....

Oh hang on was that Patnor? Or both ??? :lol: :lol:


----------

